# Your still Mohammed Ali of MMA



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I waited till the storm calms down, and people stop at least for a short period talking about Fedor and his last loss, because whatever I would have said wouldn't be noticed!

In life there is nothing optimal or complete, there's always better, and there's better than the better and the ride continues. Fedor "The Last Emperor" Emelianenko is not an exclusion from this, he is human just like me and you. Fedor through his whole career gave the sport of MMA whether we like the dude or not another flavor, he was always that calm, and humble sportsman. He always respected opponents even when he knew their far from being a threat to him! He always showed us the "Brave Heart" of an MMA warrior, he never gave us a dull or lame show! All his fights where exciting, and the hype was to the sky! Like him or hate him, I'm sure there is no one on earth that hasn't enjoyed his fights even though watching him and waiting for a loss!








A message to Dana White, man you gave the MMA world a lot as a promotioner, don't let the world remember you when you leave in a bad way. Your ongoing work in MMA promotion and fight making really is something that we can't deny. But your acts the last days ago where childish, and they weren't supposed to go out of you! You have some of the best fighters in the world in the UFC, this is fact, but this doesn't mean you have all of them !!! Your problems with Fedor's managers has nothing to do with the guy himself, he might have chosen the wrong management but you won't solve that by going out there and disrespecting a LEGEND like that!! I always wished he went to the UFC and not strikeforce, but this is fact now that he is with them. I really wish you stop your disrespect to the guy, and remember that you said to "Ariel Halwani" when he asked you about the SF heavy weight tournament and if your going to watch Fedor's fight or not, you said yes! This means your interested in the guy, and you really wish he is in the UFC, so don't deny this and stop acting like a little boy who is speaking trash just because he couldn't get that shinny loli-pop !!!

Fedor lost? yes he did, but please tell me who doesn't? All of the UFC's hall of fame fighters Randy "The Natural" Couture lost, Matt Hughes, Mark "The Hammer" Coleman, Royce Gracie, and Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell, plus the rest of HOF, all suffered losses in their fighting career, even the greatest Anderson "The Spider" Silva suffered a couple of losses. Then the question is: Why don't we hear childish and trash about those but just Fedor? The reason is very simple my friends, he is the best in all MMA history, he was the best in all of fighting aspects: Grappling, Striking, Clinch, Submissions, and because of his deep beliefs he is the most calm and mind concentrated fighter that I have ever seen in all combat sports!!! How many times have we heard Boss Rutten say (something near, because don't remember the exact phrase): When you see his face you don't know if he is entering a fight or going shopping !!! Give me one man today that doesn't show the camera emotion? 

Guys if the man is going to retire at least let him rest in peace and stop all the dumb trash that proves nothing just the jealousy of such an emperor. 

*Yes Fedor you lost, yes it might be the last time we see you fight, but you will always be there in our hearts and memories. 










We cherish you in lose as in victory, we stand for you in lose as in victory, and for sure your still the Mohammed Ali of MMA.​*










R.I.P. bro. ​
this wasn't written to make excuses, I for sure say CONGRATS to Bigfoot, but its for those lamers out there who have nothing but hide behind a keyboard and talk shit about a person who gave his life to MMA !!!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

the best thing in your write up is the parts where you talk about how Dana made an ass out of himself. The dude just constantly loses my respect. I could care less who he is, I don't tune in to watch UFC or STRIKEFORCE because of their brand. I tune in because I like to watch mixed martial artists compete.

And people who play the whole UFC or Strikforce game are Nerding out IMO. Do you honestly think anyone gives a damn if you watch one or the other? You're not going to get laid because you're a UFC loyalist. And it doesn't make you cool to diss second rate organizations. It's as bad as the nerds who fight over XBOX360 or PS3. Get over it, cause it's pointless and it makes you a nerd. You may like fighting, but it still makes you a nerd to geek out over MMA brands.

Fedor made a fatal flaw by being surrounded by complete jackass management. It was percieved that he was ducking the UFC, when really his management was just asking for too much because they and Dana White are greedy capitalist thugs. Do you think Dana White or M1 care about Fedor? Hell no, they care about lining their pockets, they don't see a human being who's devoted to martial arts competition, they see a cash cow. 

In playing these games, or allowing it to happen. Fedor set himself up to be scrutinized heavily for failure. I never followed that much of fedor, but I became a fan of his in the Silva fight. The dude showed heart, class, composure and will. You can tell that underneath all the BS lies an honest individual who is getting used. He has to take the beatings, while others just lose their investments.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

cool story. i mean if every Fedor fan made a thread about their emotional state we would have a flood.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

If anyone is the Ali of MMA it's Anderson Silva. He's brash, arrogant and enjoys a love/hate relationship with the fans.

If Fedor is anyone he is Joe Fraiser, the Stoic warrior who wasn't flashy, but he walked quietyly and carried a big stick.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> the best thing in your write up is the parts where you talk about how Dana made an ass out of himself. The dude just constantly loses my respect. I could care less who he is, I don't tune in to watch UFC or STRIKEFORCE because of their brand. I tune in because I like to watch mixed martial artists compete.


Thanks mate, this is my first writing here. Me too like the competition, like the sport ship that those great fighters show us, and for sure the big show they give us.



sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> And people who play the whole UFC or Strikforce game are Nerding out IMO. Do you honestly think anyone gives a damn if you watch one or the other? You're not going to get laid because you're a UFC loyalist. And it doesn't make you cool to diss second rate organizations. It's as bad as the nerds who fight over XBOX360 or PS3. Get over it, cause it's pointless and it makes you a nerd. You may like fighting, but it still makes you a nerd to geek out over MMA brands.


I 100% agree with you in the end shall a UFC addict only watch the UFC and leave all the joy over SF or any other org. ? the answer is short "NO" !




sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Fedor made a fatal flaw by being surrounded by complete jackass management. It was percieved that he was ducking the UFC, when really his management was just asking for too much because they and Dana White are greedy capitalist thugs. Do you think Dana White or M1 care about Fedor? Hell no, they care about lining their pockets, they don't see a human being who's devoted to martial arts competition, they see a cash cow.


Yes, even the last tweet of DW made that clear to all when he talked about Vandeem or something like that. I hate this way, because if there is a war between DW and M1 Global? Then they both must respect the fighter and keep him out of this not drag him into it and trying to make him just a toy to play with!!! Both as you said just want to drain that cow from milk as much as they can, shame on them.





sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> In playing these games, or allowing it to happen. Fedor set himself up to be scrutinized heavily for failure. I never followed that much of fedor, but I became a fan of his in the Silva fight. The dude showed heart, class, composure and will. You can tell that underneath all the BS lies an honest individual who is getting used. He has to take the beatings, while others just lose their investments.


I have followed this dude for years, I have read maybe all papers about what has been said about him, or what he says. I really loved the MMA world because of him, and him only. He was the person who lead me into this sport as a fan and even as a practitioner. This dude is for real a legend, and not just any legend but one that will never be erased from heart or mind. He always gave us a show, no supplex or punch to the chin sent him down, but this time the size and other aspects are different. I really hope he either gains some weight or cuts some and moves down to the LHW. But I can't stand to see him leave the arena/octagon like this 

Thanks mate for your comment, its gr8


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> cool story. i mean if every Fedor fan made a thread about their emotional state we would have a flood.


 maybe



cage stoker said:


> It's YOU'RE! YOU'RE! YOU'RE! (never use "your" you sound uneducated and *illiterate.)


My main language isn't English mate 



leifdawg said:


> If anyone is the Ali of MMA it's Anderson Silva. He's brash, arrogant and enjoys a love/hate relationship with the fans.
> 
> If Fedor is anyone he is Joe Fraiser, the Stoic warrior who wasn't flashy, but he walked quietyly and carried a big stick.


Anderson is for sure a legend no way will I say anything less, but for me? The Mohammed Ali of MMA is Fedor :$

Different opinions, isn't bad at all 



cage stoker said:


> *illiterate / TYPO


sometimes we say gr8 rather than "GREAT" not a TYPO though


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't realize Ali only beat 2 good HWs in his entire career.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

cage stoker said:


> It's YOU'RE! YOU'RE! YOU'RE! (never use "your" you sound uneducated and *illiterate.)


people from all over the world post on these boards bud. 

How about you actually contribute to some MMA discussion before critiquing other members.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

osmium said:


> I didn't realize Ali only beat 2 good HWs in his entire career.


2 ?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice artcie, but wayy too much double posting there Rul3z.

If you want to add something extra to a post, click the edit button, don't post twice (or 4 times) in a row. 

Thanks.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

M.C said:


> Nice artcie, but wayy too much double posting there Rul3z.
> 
> If you want to add something extra to a post, click the edit button, don't post twice (or 4 times) in a row.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry about that, its a long time since I last joined a forum :$, the good thing is that you liked it 

Sorry again and thanks for your visit.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

As a huge Ali fan I find it an insult that you compare Fedor to him

Ali was arguably the best ever in a sport that's been around for hundreds of years and took on everyone

Fedor is only arguably the best HW of his era, which is the weakest division in MMA in a sport that's only been around for 20 years


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nobody can be compared to Ali for any reason.

He transcended sports. Easily the most famous athlete alive. Maybe Michael Jordan has surpassed him recently, but the time of Ali's retirement, he was a hero from the suburbs of the Midwest to the slums of Botswana.

My next door neighbor doesn't even know who Fedor is.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

rul3z said:


> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not an opinion. Fedor and Ali have almost zero in common.



Roflcopter said:


> Nobody can be compared to Ali for any reason.
> 
> He transcended sports. Easily the most famous athlete alive. Maybe Michael Jordan has surpassed him recently, but the time of Ali's retirement, he was a hero from the suburbs of the Midwest to the slums of Botswana.
> 
> My next door neighbor doesn't even know who Fedor is.


While, you're correct that Ali is very famous he was never a universal hero, especially when he was an active fighter. Just as many hated him as loved him.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Coosh said:


> As a huge Ali fan I find it an insult that you compare Fedor to him
> 
> Ali was arguably the best ever in a sport that's been around for hundreds of years and took on everyone
> 
> Fedor is only arguably the best HW of his era, which is the weakest division in MMA in a sport that's only been around for 20 years



I agree, Ali was one of the most known faces in all of sports history, there would be places in Africa that dont even know MMA exist and know all of Ali's quotes.

And like posted above he changed a entire sport thats had over millions of fighters in, and he is THEE face of all Legendary sports figures.

Fedor is only known by Russians, Japs, and MMA Fans. Not even some of my family knows 1 thing about Fedor.

Pretty much i cant find one person that doesn't know Ali and i prob cant find 1 person around me at work that even heard of Fedor lol


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I can find people who don't know a damn thing about Ali or who he is...hell, I'd suspect the young generations of now won't know a damn thing about Ali especially with boxing's decline in popularity.

And sorry MachidaKarate, your family member isn't a good representation of the rest of the world.  

I could care less about Ali or Fedor TBH. In a few weeks I'll never think twice about this strikeforce event but hey...it's a fresh and interesting topic right now.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow:confused03:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> I can find people who don't know a damn thing about Ali or who he is...hell, I'd suspect the young generations of now won't know a damn thing about Ali especially with boxing's decline in popularity.
> 
> And sorry MachidaKarate, your family member isn't a good representation of the rest of the world.
> 
> I could care less about Ali or Fedor TBH. In a few weeks I'll never think twice about this strikeforce event but hey...it's a fresh and interesting topic right now.


Yeah i thought my family did represent the whole world DAMN....

LOL wow dude i was just making a point not saying that its prof because some of my family doesn't know like seriously....

And i dont know what planet u live on, or where u come from, but if i asked ANYONE if they knew who Ali was, they would laugh at me... SO please dont talk out of your ass like as if no one knows about Ali....

And your COMPLETELY missing THE WHOLE POINT, and thats that Ali has done a MILLION TIMES more in the sports world then Fedor, and is the face of all Legendary Athletes TO THIS DAY.

But yeah someone that can care less about 2 amazing fighers in Fedor AND Ali, i would expect a stupid reply like this...

And i think your the one that doesn't know shit about Ali and so you think no one else does ether...

Where u live again? Were u home schooled? :sarcastic12:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Hes my favorite can crusher as well and I feel your pain TS. :thumb02:

Nah, its always a sad day when a legend of the sport (or for that matter one of your favorite fighters) starts losing and not looking their self in fights. Chuck, Nog, Arlovski, Sobral to name a few for me.

These things happen to all fighters though and I think Fedor has had an awesome career and will be remembered at one of the greatest by all.

(FTR though I actually believe Anderson Silva to be the Muhammed Ali of MMA if such a comparison could be made)


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Cassius Clay or Muhammad Ali as he is known today also invented rap (probably)..rappers should thank him for that... 
Did Ali invent Rap?


Sorry to see Fedor go like this but he had a great career and years have taken their toll..

Maybe he will come back as a coach manager or something.. good luck to him what ever he chooses to do..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> It's not an opinion. Fedor and Ali have almost zero in common.
> 
> While, you're correct that Ali is very famous he was never a universal hero, especially when he was an active fighter. Just as many hated him as loved him.


Dude, he won Sportsmen of the Century by BBC and Sports Illustrated.

When he was active he was polarizing but in retirement he is one of the most beloved sports stars in history.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Dude, he won Sportsmen of the Century by BBC and Sports Illustrated.
> 
> When he was active he was polarizing but in retirement he is one of the most beloved sports stars in history.


Yeah i love people that dont have a clue what there talking about but still try to act like they do and give there 2 cents :sarcastic12:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

osmium said:


> I didn't realize Ali only beat 2 good HWs in his entire career.


Oy! I wasn't easy, but I had to rep osmium for this. Good sarcasm can't go unrewarded.

Comparing Fedor to Ali has to be considered nothing short of blasphemy. Just look at the competition Ali took on.

Liston, Forman, Frazier, Norton, Patterson, Young, Shavers, even took on Homes way past his prime. Who did Ali ever duck? 

Sorry, this just won't work. Fedor was good HW a few years back. He deserves credit. He is not a Gretzsky, or Jordan or Ali. His resume is fair at best, fighting very few actual natural HW's. He fought many mediocre fighters and was unable to finish. And he ducked the best fighters for about 7 years. Try as you may, you will fail and making him out to be Ali.

And please stop blaming M1 for his ducks.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

He is more like Rocky Marciano with mob links and all. Just like Rock, he will be surpassed by many but still be an all time great.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> He is more like Rocky Marciano......


You've gotta be kidd'n me. :confused05:


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> You've gotta be kidd'n me. :confused05:


 Thought of all ppl, u would appreciate that comparison. Rocky was undefeated but didnt fight most of the top HWs of the time. Had mafia management that gave him a ton of gimmie fights and asked for ridiculous things when challenged by the top HWs of the time.

Rocky is an all time great but due to his lack of fighting other top HWs of the era isnt th GOAT. Its a much better comparison than Ali IMO


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> Thought of all ppl, u would appreciate that comparison. Rocky was undefeated but didnt fight most of the top HWs of the time. ...


Who did he duck??


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Calminian said:


> Who did he duck??


 Cleveland Williams, Sonny Liston, Floyd Patterson, Ingemar Johanson to name a few. Like Fedor, i dont think Rocky was ducking anybody himself but his management was. I think Rock might have beaten some of those guys, NOT Liston tho. Oh hell no. It came to the point where his undefeated record became more important than taking on the new breed of younger HWs coming up...... sound like anybody you know??


----------



## ranja (Apr 12, 2010)

*Great work*

just wanted to say that i completely agree with the writer, thumbs up for writing such an excellent piece.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> Cleveland Williams, Sonny Liston, Floyd Patterson, Ingemar Johanson to name a few. Like Fedor, i dont think Rocky was ducking anybody himself but his management was. I think Rock might have beaten some of those guys, NOT Liston tho. Oh hell no. It came to the point where his undefeated record became more important than taking on the new breed of younger HWs coming up...... sound like anybody you know??


Those guys were very young at the time. It's just not the same. Fedor was in talks to take on the best fighters and backed out. Marciano was not ducking anyone, at least of his own will.

Also, Marciano was fighting HW's with him as a very small HW. He was finishing almost everyone. Fedor was fighting LHW's and small HW's who were taking him the distance. 

Finally, Marciano successfully retired undefeated after 49 fights, even if he did have a few easy ones toward the end. Fedor lost his "easy" fights. 

There's no comparison.

I would compare Fedor to Shamrock. Both were the best at their respective times. Then again, Shamrock didn't duck fighters, even when he should have.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Oy! I wasn't easy, but I had to rep osmium for this. Good sarcasm can't go unrewarded.
> 
> Comparing Fedor to Ali has to be considered nothing short of blasphemy. Just look at the competition Ali took on.
> 
> ...



The problem is your talking about a heavyweight !

Give me a HW fighter that fought more than 30 battles and lost only 2 or 3 or 4 fights other than Fedor?

Plus, because there where not so great HW (as lots claim) when Fedor was crushing guys, doesn't make Fedor less or have to prove anything, because as we say at home:

For every age there's a LEGEND



SonOfZion said:


> Cleveland Williams, Sonny Liston, Floyd Patterson, Ingemar Johanson to name a few. Like Fedor, i dont think Rocky was ducking anybody himself but his management was. I think Rock might have beaten some of those guys, NOT Liston tho. Oh hell no. It came to the point where his undefeated record became more important than taking on the new breed of younger HWs coming up...... sound like anybody you know??


I really wish he changes his management (but I don't think he will) and then we'll be seeing him in the UFC, where I really wish he goes after Cain (with all respect to him) and the guys his size, and then see who is the great fighter of the MMA history. 

When Fedor crushed bigger size he wasn't at 34 years old, and AGE is a difference. That's why he probably isn't able to handle bigger guys today.

Anyway he is coming, and be ware of the ROAR of The Last Emperor.



ranja said:


> just wanted to say that i completely agree with the writer, thumbs up for writing such an excellent piece.


Thanks for passing by Ranja, and I'm happy you like my simple writing :$



Calminian said:


> Those guys were very young at the time. It's just not the same. Fedor was in talks to take on the best fighters and backed out. Marciano was not ducking anyone, at least of his own will.
> 
> Also, Marciano was fighting HW's with him as a very small HW. He was finishing almost everyone. Fedor was fighting LHW's and small HW's who were taking him the distance.
> 
> ...


I really don't know why you keep saying "Fedor duck fights" when in your true heart and brain you know that his management where the lamers in all this crap thats being said today?

Mate, Fedor NEVER asked for an opponent do you know why? because ALL opponents asked for HIM, they even WISH just to COMPETE with him, not to WIN !!!!

Fedor is no way Shamrock, and no way he lost the easy fights, this if you call Bigfoot an easy guy? Then re-estimate again, because he will give a hell of a fight against the Reem or the Calvo. Fedor made a mistake going into Fabricio's guard and got caught trying to finish the fight early, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Fedor = the Gerry Conney of MMA; not close to Ali. Dude never speaks and speakin was a big part of Ali's gig.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

NGen2010 said:


> Fedor = the Gerry Conney of MMA; not close to Ali. Dude never speaks and speakin was a big part of Ali's gig.


Because the dude had left all of his speaks to the CAGE or RING, not to the MEDIA to talk about!

A fighter = fighter
A Fighter != a trash talker


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

rul3z said:


> Because the dude had left all of his speaks to the CAGE or RING, not to the MEDIA to talk about!
> 
> A fighter = fighter
> A Fighter != a trash talker


However 99.99% of the time Ali backed it up. Ali was a real fighter. Fedor a puppet for Russian mafia and the worst mgmt team ever known to man.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Seriously comparing Fedor to Ali - WTF. 

Ali shrugged of his (few) losses. Ali is like the ultimate, stood the test of age and time and fought the best till he was done.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

NGen2010 said:


> However 99.99% of the time Ali backed it up. Ali was a real fighter. Fedor a puppet for Russian mafia and the worst mgmt team ever known to man.


I'm not Russian nor an European. But unfortunately this is how most of his haters see it. Its seen from the racist side !!!

Who hear people talk about the Russian mafia like this would say: wow they seem like the FBI knowing everything 

He has lame management yes, but don't forget this puppet went 10 years in a row crushing opponents! What a puppet is that? lol


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Seriously comparing Fedor to Ali - WTF.
> 
> Ali shrugged of his (few) losses. Ali is like the ultimate, stood the test of age and time and fought the best till he was done.


Fedor said he'll be back, and because of that I think you need to backup your talk. Until he leaves for good then come say what you said.

Seeing him as the Ali of MMA is a matter of opinion, I might be right and you wrong, on the other side I might be wrong and you're right.

see simple equation


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Nobody can be compared to Ali for any reason.
> 
> He transcended sports. Easily the most famous athlete alive. Maybe Michael Jordan has surpassed him recently, but the time of Ali's retirement, he was a hero from the suburbs of the Midwest to the slums of Botswana.
> 
> My next door neighbor doesn't even know who Fedor is.


Totally agree

Fedor can not be compared to Ali.

Ali was the Heavyweight champion at a time where there was one belt and one champion, not debate over who is the best from UFC or Pride. There was the heavyweight champ of the world and to be the best you had to beat the best.

He over come adversity, stripped of his crown and exiled from the sport. He came back and regained his crown.

He thought with and beat the best there ever was (arguably) Foreman, Liston, Frazier etc

As you say, he was the most famous man in the world and was voted the greatest sports man on the 20th century to this day everyone knows who Ali is yet he hasn't boxed for decades....only mma fans know of Fedor (even some casual fans only know the UFC stars)

I know it's not his fault that the populairty of MMA at his time resulted in his lesser profile than a top boxer and also he can't be blamed for the talent pool being split over different organisations BUT facts are facts and Fedor spent too long not fighting top guys.

During his days in Pride he fought and beat pretty much everyone avaliable for him to fight. He is a legend, but for circumstances beyond his own control he never will compare to Ali...even relatively speaking in MMA terms in my opinion (he just doesn't have the same calibre of fights or dramatic fights on his record for that, he should have joined the UFC years ago)


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Fedor said he'll be back, and because of that I think you need to backup your talk. Until he leaves for good then come say what you said.
> 
> Seeing him as the Ali of MMA is a matter of opinion, I might be right and you wrong, on the other side I might be wrong and you're right.
> 
> see simple equation


Ten years crushing who though?

Mark Coleman? UFC reject

Nogueira and Cro Cop were two of his most notable wins, but then both have gone on to enter UFC without success (ok you can argue they were both past their prime by such time but this is the only reference we have to go on)

Fedor never came to UFC to test himself like other Pride people did. Pride fighters carry a legendary status seemingly without question from its glory days yet very few have made the move to UFC successfully (while this doesn't prove the PRide organisation was over hyped it does at least give evidence that there are question marks over who is was best at any one time)

Heath Herring? Gary Goodridge? again two guys who were less than successful in the UFC...post UFC cut Arlovski or Tim Silvia? 

What I am saying is to me Fedor is more of the Naseem Hamed than he is the Mohammed ALi....great record based on beating people largely not the best, he never took the option to fight Couture, never stepped into UFC when offered to fight the current crop and prove himself against LEsner, Velsaquez and whoever (as Cro cop failed to do against UFC guys)

He hasn't even thought Overeem in the time they have been both at Strikeforce.

A UFC cut Werdum has beat him as has an up and coming Antonio Silva.

Looking at his record it comes down to wins over Cro Cop, Nogueira who both went on to have limited success in UFC and two guys who were UFC rejects in Randleman and Coleman. 

I think he has a largely padded and fabricated record and while still a legend his lack of top names and top fights and failure to ever take up the challenge of moving to the UFC mean (to me at least) he can never be considered on the level of Ali.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

rul3z said:


> Fedor said he'll be back, and because of that I think you need to backup your talk. Until he leaves for good then come say what you said.
> 
> Seeing him as the Ali of MMA is a matter of opinion, I might be right and you wrong, on the other side *I might be wrong and you're right.*
> 
> see simple equation


Ya.. true.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

If anything Fedor is closer to Mike Tyson (without the level of fame on controversy)

But from a purely fight record point of view I see more of a comparison to Tyson than Ali. Don't misunderstand, Tyson and Fedor are polar opposites in terms of personality and conduct.

Both at there prime cleaned up their respective divisions, Tyson unified the heavyweight division and developed an awesome reputation as "the baddest man on the planet" while in truth never having to beat any GREAT fighters (certainly none who transcend their era and go down in boxings hall of fame)

You could say Fedor's time in Pride was similar, beat all comers in his organisation and ruled for a long time without having to fight many true legends (Nog and Cro cop aside)

I think both came with a massive amount of hype, and whilst both were amazing fighters and legends in their respective sports neither really had the number of fights against the quality of opponents to fully justify their reputations and perceived greatness.

Tyson never beat the likes of Lewis, Holyfield (although he lost to both when they did finally meet up) Riddock Bowe, Kilitchco etc. I mean he had this ora of greatness without ever really beating a great fighter.

Razor Ruddock? Hmm well look what Lewis did to him, Tyson's achievements were great and like Fedor you can only beat what is put infront of you but the bottom line is he never beat the other hall of fame fighters of his era (as Fedor never tested himself outside of Pride's talent pool)

Post Pride Fedor also reminds me of post jail Tyson, each trading of reputation Tyson beating the likes of Frank Bruno and Bruce Seldon but able to headline massive bills because he was IRON MIKE TYSON regardless of he he fought and Fedor went from Affliction to Strikeforce etc and heading the billing regardless of whether he was fighting a washed up Tim Silvia or a never was BRett Rogers...he was Fedor baddest man on the planet it didn't matter who he fought his hype from previous achievements were enough to sell events.

And finally Fedors recent back to back defeats remind me of when Tyson finally ran into Holyfield and Lewis, the years of inactivity and lack of testing yourself against the best crept up on him and he was exposed.

I just hope Fedor has enough sense to not continue the Tyson trend and end up embarrassing himself and his legacy in the style Iron Mike did with loses to such no hopers as Danny Williams and Kevin McBride.

Iron Mike and Fedor, to of the biggest names ever in their respective sports. Both exciting and supremely talented, both hall of fame no brainers but neither is on a level with the GReat Muhammed Ali as neither beat the very best and took on every test they could (tyson never beat Lewis, Holyfield, Bowe and Fedor never came to UFC to prove his status)


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

SonOfZion said:


> He is more like Rocky Marciano with mob links and all. Just like Rock, he will be surpassed by many but still be an all time great.


Hopefully they'll make some movies about Fedor, too, just like Rocky.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> If anything Fedor is closer to Mike Tyson (without the level of fame on controversy)
> 
> But from a purely fight record point of view I see more of a comparison to Tyson than Ali. Don't misunderstand, Tyson and Fedor are polar opposites in terms of personality and conduct.
> 
> ...


The argument I have with the Tyson Fedor comparison is that Tyson fought everyone he could during his reign and he didn't avoid anyone. People argue he avoided Evander but they did wind up fighting. There are MANY fighters Fedor could have fought and didn't... even when he was in Pride he never faced Sergei, Werdum (who later beat him) or Barnett. After that Couture, then many challenges awaited for him in the UFC that he did not face. Then Overeem. So many fighters Fedor avoided facing up to now at his relatively young age of 34.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

Coosh said:


> The argument I have with the Tyson Fedor comparison is that Tyson fought everyone he could during his reign and he didn't avoid anyone. People argue he avoided Evander but they did wind up fighting. There are MANY fighters Fedor could have fought and didn't... even when he was in Pride he never faced Sergei, *Werdum (who later beat him) or Barnett.* After that Couture, then many challenges awaited for him in the UFC that he did not face. Then Overeem. So many fighters Fedor avoided facing up to now at his relatively young age of 34.


 The only chance Fedor would have had to fight Werdum in pride was when the 2006 openweight grand prix was going on, but Fedor could not compete in that due to injury. Even if Fedor had been able to enter the tournament, Werdum lost to big nog in the quarterfinals so they wouldn't have ended up meeting anyway. As for Barnett, it beats me why he was never chosen to fight Fedor in pride. He had some impressive wins. I guess there were just others in line before him. Although that fight was gonna happen in 2009, but Barnett got busted for steroids.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I really hate to be the dick in this situation, but it's muhammad ali. I thought it might be good to at least spell the man's name right. The comparison as far as careers is not really there. Ali had rivals like Frazier and Norton that beat him 1/3 times. Fedor never really had a rival. Also Ali's career is different in that his prime was taken away from him. Is there any doubt that losing three years in his prime hurt him? Fedor never lost that time. I do think the comparison as one of the greats of the era that had some losses at the end of their career is apt. 

As far as a public figure, there is no comparison. While Ali was very polarizing during his career, he was symbol to a lot of people, especially African Americans. He stood up to the system and at his own peril. What has made Ali more well loved in later years is that he was made right for what he stood up for. Obviously the equal rights for all citizens is something that is for the most part believed in within the US. Also it is a consensus for most historians that the Vietnam War was a mistake and not necessary. What Ali did for the people of this country transcends sport. He, whether he meant to or not, was a civil rights and peace advocate during one of the most inwardly tumultuous times of our country's history in the last century.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Coosh said:


> The argument I have with the Tyson Fedor comparison is that Tyson fought everyone he could during his reign and he didn't avoid anyone. People argue he avoided Evander but they did wind up fighting. There are MANY fighters Fedor could have fought and didn't... even when he was in Pride he never faced Sergei, Werdum (who later beat him) or Barnett. After that Couture, then many challenges awaited for him in the UFC that he did not face. Then Overeem. So many fighters Fedor avoided facing up to now at his relatively young age of 34.


For one, Tyson never fought Holyfield before his jail sentence he fought Buster Douglas in Toyko instead (and lost) he thought Holyfield later in his career and lost twice.

I'm not knocking Tyson, pre jail he cleaned up the division and unified the title but it just so happened the heavyweight division was weak at the time.

Fedor also pretty much cleaned up the Pride talent pool in similar fashion. Tyson's jail sentence lead to him not fighting Bowe, the biggest name on tyson record (he beat) is Larry Holmes we would old and well past his prime (sort of like Tyson himself was against Williams) after that? Michael Spinks I suppose or Ruddock (tyson never fought Ray Mercer, Oliver McCall)

Tyson could have taken tougher challenges than he did before Holyfield on his comeback Bruno/Seldon, well maybe not they were both champions to be fair albeit cans who happened to have the belt but the fact is he lost every tough fight he had after he came out of prison.

I'm not saying the Tyson comparison is perfect, just better than one with Ali (which I think is pretty dumb frankly)


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I really hate to be the dick in this situation, but it's muhammad ali.


wow it took long for someone to point that out, MUhammad, MU! comparing fedor to ali is so wrong .


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> If anything Fedor is closer to Mike Tyson (without the level of fame on controversy)...


Even this comparison fails on so many levels. Tyson went out with a bang. He kept fighting the best and kept getting his ass beat. He never ducked anyone. The Holyfield fight was set, but then he ended up in jail. 

Fedor didn't just duck young up and coming fighters, he even avoided top ranked fighters that would old than him. There's really no one in boxing or mma to compare him to. He's in a category all by himself. Maybe Floyed Mayweather would be close, as he's ducking pac, but apart from that, Mayweather has fought the best. Fedor has fought cans and hasbeens for what 7 years? 

Fedor really has a unique legacy. He was once great. The mma media puffed him up about 5-7 years longer than he should have been.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Calminian said:


> Fedor didn't just duck young up and coming fighters, he even avoided top ranked fighters that would old than him. There's really no one in boxing or mma to compare him to. He's in a category all by himself. Maybe Floyed Mayweather would be close, as he's ducking pac, but apart from that, Mayweather has fought the best. Fedor has fought cans and hasbeens for what 7 years?


Do you have proof that he ducked fights? If not? please go find something else to comment about rather than saying nonsense!

The Media today is the #1 killer for everything. Countries went down by them !!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fedor stinks get over it, its over your overrated 'last emperor" is done, he finally fought someone good not named big nog in his prime, he loses to a potential mw but fights also at lhw, a one dimensional grappler and a real heavyweight that weighed 265 at least. you stupid fedor fans are the ones who made us and dana hate you and fedor so remember that and no one can disagree with the facts


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fedor stinks get over it, its over your overrated 'last emperor" is done, he finally fought someone good not named big nog in his prime, he loses to a potential mw but fights also at lhw, a one dimensional grappler and a real heavyweight that weighed 265 at least. you stupid fedor fans are the ones who made us and dana hate you and fedor so remember that and no one can disagree with the facts




I'm sure there's nothing left in your head right now, they all poped out, thats if you even have something in it in the first place.

Why so angry? So nuts? Just because you can't do what he did? Keep typing behind a computer, that's the only thing you're good in 



*I wish a moderator can close the thread. At least it will stop me and lamers from talking rubbish in it.*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rul3z said:


> I'm sure there's nothing left in your head right now, they all poped out, thats if you even have something in it in the first place.
> 
> Why so angry? So nuts? Just because you can't do what he did? Keep typing behind a computer, that's the only thing you're good in


ok you illiterate dope, i actually fight mma boxing bjj and muay thai so that just shows how much a butthurt fool like you knows


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok you illiterate dope, i actually fight mma boxing bjj and muay thai so that just shows how much a butthurt fool like you knows


illiterate? 

I didn't see you on TV !! Why?

+

Why do I have to believe a person sitting behind a PC claiming he fights in all those arts? Don't you have training to do rather than arguing with me?

Go home


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fedor stinks get over it, its over your overrated 'last emperor" is done, he finally fought someone good not named big nog in his prime, he loses to a potential mw but fights also at lhw, a one dimensional grappler and a real heavyweight that weighed 265 at least. you stupid fedor fans are the ones who made us and dana hate you and fedor so remember that and no one can disagree with the facts


I wouldn't agree he stinks but I agree he's easily one of the most overrated fighters in sports history.

More of folklore hero than he was a truly great fighter imo.

lol @ this thread too, how long ago was it made? This was after another one of Fedors losses I assume before the 40 year old MW knocked him out.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's sure cOLD in here. Whomever pumped this thread is pretty bOLD. 

On that note, bumping old threads is annoying but bumping them and having insults thrown around is even more so.

Closed.


----------

